# Info On Orange Amps?



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I've been listening to some old Bluesbreakers stuff from the Peter Green era and love his tone (I prefer the Bluesbreakers with him than I do with Clapton!). That got me to thinking about Orange amps (well that and my recent attempt to score a Rockerverb at an amazing price) but I don't know a ton about them. Does anyone know of any current, or relatively recent (ie. produced in the last decade or two), Orange amps that have that classic, vintage Orange tone? If they amp does high gain stuff too that is fine, I just don't need to venture into that territory.

Since Page used them, I am assuming the AD30 is my best bet (and I think there was also a twin channel version, which is what Page actually used). Any idea what the original rices were on those, or what they go for used?

Are there any other Orange amps that anyone would recommend?

For reference, I already have a Vox AC15 and an early '84 JCM800 2203.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

have you tried looking on the World Wide Web?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I don’t know much more than I told u in the Rockerverb thread, but I just saw this on talkbass lol.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My understanding of Peter Green ampage was that headroom was king, so Orange built him 200W monsters that they used briefly. He was primarily a Fender player with Fleetwood Mac from what footage I have seen. Showman Reverb heards or something like that.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The Rockerverb is a superb amp - great clean and OD channels. I also had a Custom Shop 50 (I believe that is the name) that I sold to a forum member and that one was also really good.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Honestly they will probably all get you vintage tones, it just depends what other features you want.

AD30's shouldn't be too hard to find, or the re-issue OR series. If you want high headroom you'll have to track down a discontinued thunderverb.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Moratto has mediocre comments to say last we discussed these amps. He’s my authority on these things. 

I remember him saying that nostalgia is their #1 sales force. Cool Looks. He said their build quality is “meh”. They can sound good, but repairing them is not easy and they don’t have a sound that other staple amps can’t replicate. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

the Custom Shop 50 would do you well for that classic sound...I've been wanting a Rockerverb myself...if I wanted to brave the drive and the line, I would've gone to Ottawa for the L&M sale where they had one for $800 I think it was
Page has been seen using the single channel AD30...Blackberry Smoke used the two channel ones for quite awhile...Scott from Rival Sons uses the Custom Shop...
if that helps hear the tone in your head


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

ezcomes said:


> the Custom Shop 50 would do you well for that classic sound...I've been wanting a Rockerverb myself...if I wanted to brave the drive and the line, I would've gone to Ottawa for the L&M sale where they had one for $800 I think it was


It was less than that! I had a line on it with a member here if he made it into the store on time. Someone got a smoking deal that day.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There's a rocker 30 combo at cask music (toronto). Go give it a spin. Going for less than your 2203 will!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

ezcomes said:


> the Custom Shop 50 would do you well for that classic sound...I've been wanting a Rockerverb myself...if I wanted to brave the drive and the line, I would've gone to Ottawa for the L&M sale where they had one for $800 I think it was
> Page has been seen using the single channel AD30...Blackberry Smoke used the two channel ones for quite awhile...Scott from Rival Sons uses the Custom Shop...
> if that helps hear the tone in your head


I got to play a Rockerverb once, and I was surprisingly disappointed with the tone. The drive tone was unpleasant and unmusical to my ears. Like the worst sounding SS Marshall.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> I got to play a Rockerverb once, and I was surprisingly disappointed with the tone. The drive tone was unpleasant and unmusical to my ears. Like the worst sounding SS Marshall.


I had a similar experience with an Orange I tried a couple of years ago. Not sure which one it was, but it seemed to have a harshness that my ears didn't agree with. Haven't tried one since that, so take it for what it's worth though.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Yeah I found that with the Tiny Terror and OR15 (briefly). Others can make those two sound good, but I couldn't.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

colchar said:


> Yeah I found that with the Tiny Terror and OR15 (briefly). Others can make those two sound good, but I couldn't.


I will never play a Tiny Terror again. I get angry thinking about the tone I had when I was forced to use one once


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I had a Rocker 30 for a while. I loved the tone but it really only had one tone. I didn't find it very versatile.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I compared the TT directly against a Vox NightTrain when they first came out. I took home the NT. There was no comparison - the TT was a one-trick pony compared to the full tone stack and Thick switch on the NT.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Maybe you just need a two notes torpedo for the 2203?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I compared the TT directly against a Vox NightTrain when they first came out. I took home the NT. There was no comparison - the TT was a one-trick pony compared to the full tone stack and Thick switch on the NT.



I used to have a L'il Night Train which was a fun amp.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> Maybe you just need a two notes torpedo for the 2203?



Nah, just have an itch for another flavour.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Try a 57 Custom Champ on the L&M 30 day return. It’s a snarly little amp and loud for 5 watts.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

@Wardo Bet it sounds great on single note stuff on the edge down lower too. Maybe a compressor, just a touch.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

keto said:


> @Wardo Bet it sounds great on single note stuff on the edge down lower too. Maybe a compressor, just a touch.


Yes it does. Taken it to a couple of jams with bass and drums where it was pretty loud and it cuts through for lead really well with a Les Paul Jr. Works good with a Firebird V on the neck pickup too. Run it with an Archer Ikon which is on all the time and just bring up the volume on the guitar as needed to add dirt. Nice little rig and grab and go with the guitar case is not much to carry. P90 with this amp is a telecaster killer.. lol


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Yes it does. Taken it to a couple of jams with bass and drums where it was pretty loud and it cuts through for lead really well with a Les Paul Jr. Works good with a Firebird V on the neck pickup too. Run it with an Archer Ikon which is on all the time and just bring up the volume on the guitar as needed to add dirt. Nice little rig and grab and go with the guitar case is not much to carry. P90 with this amp is a telecaster killer.. lol


Yeah, ida loved that 15 years ago when I played more blues based rock. Though I did churn a few small nice amp, I’ve always kept my VibroChamp, it does much of what you describe, even without a pedal, given the right pickups. Even sounds a wee bit ‘early Marshall’ the way I have it set up in a 2x8.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

As much as I love the sound of Fender amps (Deluxe, Princeton, etc.), they begin to grate on me after a while. I think I am just more partial to British voiced amps.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I used a ad30 for almost a decade. First the head into a 410 and then traded it for a 212 combo. Honestly it sounded best when not using v30 cabs, so the combo was disappointing. I think greenbacks or weber blues would have been much better.

It's pretty versitile with a good boost or eq pedal to boost. Didn't take most drive pedals well so consider that. The compressed high volume spank and crunch was awesome though. I can see why Page used it, very classic rock. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> I used a ad30 for almost a decade. First the head into a 410 and then traded it for a 212 combo. Honestly it sounded best when not using v30 cabs, so the combo was disappointing. I think greenbacks or weber blues would have been much better.


I have a 2x12 loaded with Creambacks.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I've been listening to a bunch of demos of Orange amps, everything from the OR15 to the Rockerverb. I was in my local L&M today and asked a friend who works there to check the chain's used inventory to see what they had. My first choice is a single channel AD30, but none were available. My second choice is a two channel AD30 (the AD30HTC) and there is one available for $1100. If I remember correctly he said they go for $2000 new, so this used one seems like a good deal. Does anyone have experience with that specific model?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A few of my friends bought them and enjoy them.

It's l&m - try to bring it home for a week.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> A few of my friends bought them and enjoy them.
> 
> It's l&m - try to bring it home for a week.



I would, except that it is in B.C.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> I would, except that it is in B.C.


See if someone here will lend you one?


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Just a comment ... several in this thread have opined that Tiny Terror is “harsh”, “unmusical”, and a “one trick pony”. So I spent a couple hours again with mine today through a stock orange PPC112. I can’t agree with any of those statements. While I can certainly make it sound “harsh” and “unmusical”, that is a talent I have no matter the amp and guitar. For its 3 controls, TT has a massive adjustment range and with guitar volume and tone controls, even more. It sounds great on much of those settings with a bit of adjustment. And you can go from funk, to clean and breakup blues, to rock, to heavy rock and old school metal with the adjustments of volume and gain. I agree it can’t do nu-metal, djent, or death metal and I’ll agree that some other amps are better for some of those, but it is definitely quite responsive and not a one trick pony in my observation.

I’ve never had another Orange (not completely true, had a Micro Terror for a while which was also rather fantastic, but not the same as the TT at all). This TT is my second one: first one was sold a long time ago, but I wanted another one and they have fallen in used prices quite a bit so I got what I consider a great deal on this one ... ah, I get it, shhhh ... never mind above, keep talking Orange down, I want a bargain on the OR ...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Actually if you want ONE tone that’s really good, try an OR-15. Mid gain + up I thought it was rodded 800, but lower down I could get a really sweet sorta hard blues type tone. But it does one thing only basically. I forgot I had that one, took it back as not diverse enough for my needs.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> I've been listening to a bunch of demos of Orange amps, everything from the OR15 to the Rockerverb. I was in my local L&M today and asked a friend who works there to check the chain's used inventory to see what they had. My first choice is a single channel AD30, but none were available. My second choice is a two channel AD30 (the AD30HTC) and there is one available for $1100. If I remember correctly he said they go for $2000 new, so this used one seems like a good deal. Does anyone have experience with that specific model?


I think I just reviewed it above, more or less. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> I think I just reviewed it above, more or less.
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk



I thought you were referring to the single channel model.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

LexxM3 said:


> Just a comment ... several in this thread have opined that Tiny Terror is “harsh”, “unmusical”, and a “one trick pony”. So I spent a couple hours again with mine today through a stock orange PPC112. I can’t agree with any of those statements. While I can certainly make it sound “harsh” and “unmusical”, that is a talent I have no matter the amp and guitar. For its 3 controls, TT has a massive adjustment range and with guitar volume and tone controls, even more. It sounds great on much of those settings with a bit of adjustment. And you can go from funk, to clean and breakup blues, to rock, to heavy rock and old school metal with the adjustments of volume and gain. I agree it can’t do nu-metal, djent, or death metal and I’ll agree that some other amps are better for some of those, but it is definitely quite responsive and not a one trick pony in my observation.
> 
> I’ve never had another Orange (not completely true, had a Micro Terror for a while which was also rather fantastic, but not the same as the TT at all). This TT is my second one: first one was sold a long time ago, but I wanted another one and they have fallen in used prices quite a bit so I got what I consider a great deal on this one ... ah, I get it, shhhh ... never mind above, keep talking Orange down, I want a bargain on the OR ...


I'm sure with more time I could coax a good enough tone out of a TT. At the time it was a stressfully rushed situation, in a big venue.


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

The new Oranges, while good amps (and the Custom Shop sounds great, I saw the Rival Sons in a bar)...won't get you the classic Orange tones of early Fleetwood/Green or Wishbone Ash. And the old ones have gotten very expensive. I lucked out in around 2010 and scored a near mint '75 Matamp GT120 half-stack off ebay from the orig. owner in Brantford for a very fair price. It's one amp I will neer sell, because where would I ever get a replacement for < 5-6K ?
Maybe check out Trinity in T.O. they might get you close- or Hovercraft Amps, I believe may do old Orange-type clones?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Not that the TT can't sound good --- they do. But if you want a tone significantly different from what you're getting from it, the lack of a full tone stack limits how far you can go (not to mention being able to remove the tone stack from the circuit, a la the NT).

I find the 5E3 at least as flexible as the TT in tonal range, with the ability to jumper and/or adjust both 'channels' to change the tone, along with with basic tone knob and being NMV. I don't consider 5E3's the be-all and end-all for flexible rigs, but for guys that like 'em, they're great amps.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> I'm sure with more time I could coax a good enough tone out of a TT. At the time it was a stressfully rushed situation, in a big venue.


Then just how fair a review is it? By that margin, high gain players who suddenly face a backline Twin would argue that the Twin is a piece of crap because it doesn't have an overdrive channel. A lot of players know twins to sound fantastic, but when put in a situation such as yours suddenly it's garbage.

It's one thing to say "well it doesn't sound great" and it's another to say "I didn't have the environment to make the best of it so I wasn't happy with it".


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

LexxM3 said:


> Just a comment ... several in this thread have opined that Tiny Terror is “harsh”, “unmusical”, and a “one trick pony”. So I spent a couple hours again with mine today through a stock orange PPC112. I can’t agree with any of those statements. While I can certainly make it sound “harsh” and “unmusical”, that is a talent I have no matter the amp and guitar. For its 3 controls, TT has a massive adjustment range and with guitar volume and tone controls, even more. It sounds great on much of those settings with a bit of adjustment. And you can go from funk, to clean and breakup blues, to rock, to heavy rock and old school metal with the adjustments of volume and gain. I agree it can’t do nu-metal, djent, or death metal and I’ll agree that some other amps are better for some of those, but it is definitely quite responsive and not a one trick pony in my observation.
> 
> I’ve never had another Orange (not completely true, had a Micro Terror for a while which was also rather fantastic, but not the same as the TT at all). This TT is my second one: first one was sold a long time ago, but I wanted another one and they have fallen in used prices quite a bit so I got what I consider a great deal on this one ... ah, I get it, shhhh ... never mind above, keep talking Orange down, I want a bargain on the OR ...


Glad you posted this. I feel like I missed a fairly significant point when I mentioned that I had tried an Orange and found it harsh. I should've qualified that with the fact that I tried it very briefly and was actually checking out a EBMM at the time. So all of my attention was pointed toward the feel and sound of the guitar. I'm considering renting one for a week or so and putting one through it's proper paces. Problem with me is I'm a big Marshall fan so there might be an unfair bias in there somewhere.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

To throw another wrinkle into things, The 12th Fret has an '81 (the last good year) Hiwatt DR103 available. That is a dream amp for me, I just have to figure out if the $1800 asking price is reasonable. It could do with having the tolex replaced, but a good friend is a guitar tech who also does that kind of work and he has tons of tolex sitting around waiting to be used!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2019)

colchar said:


> That is a dream amp for me, I just have to figure out if the $1800 asking price is reasonable.


I'd say it is. You usually can't find them for under $2500.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I'd say it is. You usually can't find them for under $2500.


Sounds like that solved that.

There was a GT-120 for sale recently, $3K or something I think? There was also a 70's OR120 for $2600, not sure if it sold or not.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Then just how fair a review is it? By that margin, high gain players who suddenly face a backline Twin would argue that the Twin is a piece of crap because it doesn't have an overdrive channel. A lot of players know twins to sound fantastic, but when put in a situation such as yours suddenly it's garbage.
> 
> It's one thing to say "well it doesn't sound great" and it's another to say "I didn't have the environment to make the best of it so I wasn't happy with it".


My complaint about the Rockerverb still stands. I had time to dial that one in, and it remained harsh in overdrive and lifeless clean


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Here is the Hiwatt:

HIWATT Custom 100 DR103 Tube Amplifier Head, 1981 | www.12fret.com

It is a two-holer, and they seem unsure about whether it definitely is a Hylight era amp or a Biacrown, but I checked info on a pretty good Hiwatt website and the serial number indicates that it is a Hylight era amp.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I owned a TT before the Ad30 and kinda got me hooked on orange for a long time. It is pretty limited, doesn't have any headroom, and is very compressed. The best time I had with it was diming the volume with the gain at 3 o'clock and it barely kept up with drums bass and vocals, but man was it fun and spongy to solo and improv. It was in a Hendrix style jam band environment. 

The ad30 was better in every way but I didn't gel with the combo and should have stuck with the head. It is very expressive and can do the vox thing or jcm 800 depending how you boost it. 

It is also very sensitive to tube changes and runs very hot so ends up eating tubes. I talked about that a couple times here and ultimately sold it because I spent probably $800 on tubes in the decade I owned them.

If I were to do it again I'd look at a similar Dr Z or 30 watt lone star as they are more versitile and even more dynamic and expressive, less compressed.

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> I'm sure with more time I could coax a good enough tone out of a TT. At the time it was a stressfully rushed situation, in a big venue.


What counts as a big venue in these here parts?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I got in touch with two friends who own Hiwatts to see whether they can be used around the house. One has the exact year and model that I am looking at, the other has a 50 watter (not sure of the year). If they think it can be used I will look into it, if not I'll look at amps of lower wattage (say 30 watts or less).


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> What counts as a big venue in these here parts?


Twas our first time playing at the Marquee


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> I got in touch with two friends who own Hiwatts to see whether they can be used around the house. One has the exact year and model that I am looking at, the other has a 50 watter (not sure of the year). If they think it can be used I will look into it, if not I'll look at amps of lower wattage (say 30 watts or less).


Attenuator, does exactly what you need - mows down a 100w amp to be house friendly.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> Attenuator, does exactly what you need - mows down a 100w amp to be house friendly.



I was thinking about that but read some stuff on another forum (My Les Paul? The Marshall Forum? The Gear Page?) in which people were saying their Hiwatts sounded like crap when using an attenuator. I could always use it for its glorious cleans and then as a pedal platform, but if I can't get it over 0.5 on the volume dial is there any point?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

colchar said:


> but if I can't get it over 0.5 on the volume dial is there any point?


That's why I traded mine years ago.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> The ad30 was better in every way but I didn't gel with the combo and should have stuck with the head. It is very expressive and can do the vox thing or jcm 800 depending how you boost it.
> 
> It is also very sensitive to tube changes and runs very hot so ends up eating tubes. I talked about that a couple times here and ultimately sold it because I spent probably $800 on tubes in the decade I owned them.



Was it your amp that ate tubes, or is this common I wonder?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> I was thinking about that but read some stuff on another forum (My Les Paul? The Marshall Forum? The Gear Page?) in which people were saying their Hiwatts sounded like crap when using an attenuator. I could always use it for its glorious cleans and then as a pedal platform, but if I can't get it over 0.5 on the volume dial is there any point?


Use the 2203 if youre going with pedals.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> Use the 2203 if youre going with pedals.



But how would that solve my need for retail therapy? If I did that I'd have to figure out something else to spend money on!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> But how would that solve my need for retail therapy? If I did that I'd have to figure out something else to spend money on!


Pedals. Power supply, board, some boutique pedals and you're at $2k real quick!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> Twas our first time playing at the Marquee


I can’t imagine trying to play the marquee with a 15 watt amp


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> I can’t imagine trying to play the marquee with a 15 watt amp


I never will again! I only use my Super Reverb there now.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> I never will again! I only use my Super Reverb there now.


I haven't played in years but I used a 5150 at the time, and it seemed to do the trick.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

OP, making the plunge or no?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> OP, making the plunge or no?



Still debating the Hiwatt.

I spoke to two friends who own them. One has the exact same model (same year as well) as I am looking at, and says the master volume helps. The other friend (an old friend from high school and my guitar teacher, so someone whose opinion I value based on a 35 year friendship) says he can play his 50 watter at home without much difficulty. He described it as being similar to a Bugati supercar. It might not be practical most of the time, but those rare occasions when you can open it up make owning it worthwhile. I was also a little concerned about the quality of gear/lack of skill thing but he put that to rest.

I figure I can sell the 2203 and my AC15 and cover the cost of the Hiwatt, and will then buy a small practice amp to replace the AC15. Hell, a good solid state amp would do the trick there so it wouldn't cost much.

If the Hiwatt is sold, I will go back to considering the Orange.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I seem to have been in a tiny minority, but I ran 50 and 100 watt heads thru 1x12s for several years, in a basement band where the TOTAL db was limited to 100, and I mostly always had great tone. And selling my Hiwatt (on here, and it sat a while and went CHEAP) is my single biggest gear regret, and it was a late Hylight 2 hole 50, maybe an 81. They’re PCB but still hand wired and pretty inside.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2019)

There's a Trinity TC15 Head for $850 in Montreal (willing to ship).


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> I haven't played in years but I used a 5150 at the time, and it seemed to do the trick.


If I had a Twin, I'd use it there. The stage is deep enough to need some power. Now my Super was way too much for Sniggly's


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

keto said:


> I seem to have been in a tiny minority, but I ran 50 and 100 watt heads thru 1x12s for several years, in a basement band where the TOTAL db was limited to 100, and I mostly always had great tone. And selling my Hiwatt (on here, and it sat a while and went CHEAP) is my single biggest gear regret, and it was a late Hylight 2 hole 50, maybe an 81. They’re PCB but still hand wired and pretty inside.



Reeves started using PCB about a year or eighteen months before he died. While they might be in there, they are superior to other PCBs and the amp is still made to Hiwatt standards with military spec wiring, etc.

The one I am looking at is a 100 watt, two holer, from 1981 so it will be among the last produced by Hylight before the Biacrown era.

Out of curiosity, how cheap did you sell it for?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

colchar said:


> Reeves started using PCB about a year or eighteen months before he died. While they might be in there, they are superior to other PCBs and the amp is still made to Hiwatt standards with military spec wiring, etc.
> 
> The one I am looking at is a 100 watt, two holer, from 1981 so it will be among the last produced by Hylight before the Biacrown era.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how cheap did you sell it for?


$1100 after sitting here a while. This would be 5-6 years ago. It was basically excellent plus, not mint but real clean. A couple years later, the buyer did take out a tranny....I offered to buy it back, but no go.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

keto said:


> $1100 after sitting here a while. This would be 5-6 years ago. It was basically excellent plus, not mint but real clean. A couple years later, the buyer did take out a tranny....I offered to buy it back, but no go.



Damn, I would have been all over that. The one I am looking at is not clean (I would have the tolex replaced at some point) and the asking price is $1850.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I had emailed The 12th Fret about the Hiwatt. Their initial listing said it had been serviced locally and was all good to go. They replied to my email today and said that it is out for service for a few days, which makes me rather hesitant to pursue it. If it was serviced recently and already needs it again when it has only been sitting in their store, that ain't a good sign.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I assume you saw the Orange pop up in the classifieds here today.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2019)

colchar said:


> If it was serviced recently and already needs it again when it has only been sitting in their store, that ain't a good sign.


Considering how ratty it looked, I'm not surprised.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

keto said:


> I assume you saw the Orange pop up in the classifieds here today.....


Nope, not at home so just checking in on my phone once in a while - but I will definitely take a look, thanks.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> Was it your amp that ate tubes, or is this common I wonder?


Hard to say exactly because I used the head and combo a bit differently. Head was moved a couple times a week being gigged or rehearsed. Replaced power tubes more than yearly. While the combo saw much less action but still replaced them at least once over a couple years home playing.

Combo also had the grid heaters hard wired after shorting out due to over heating. Taking the fuse and rectifier with it. Maybe it was the issue with the head too but I'll never know. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Just an update - I have ended up with a twin channel Orange AD30, and I am running it through a Marshall 1936 cab loaded with G12-75 speakers.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sounds like a Rock machine to me! Congrats.


----------

